# "[email protected] Miss M," is what I said.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

On our way home this evening Miss M asks me to swing by the house and pick up BOB.

"Sure, be glad to," says I.

So I'm sitting outside the local Safeway reading the paper and along comes this shopping cart and bangs into me.

Miss M was pushing it.

It was full. 

It was full of liquids-a 24 pack of water, a few liters of Miss M's favorite flavored water, milk, canned soup, cleaning supplies and laundry soap. Miss M warned me not to mess up the strawberries and salad stuff and lit out for the video store.

I loaded up (with the heavy stuff on the bottom, light stuff on top) and headed home.

Have I ever mentioned we live uphill from everywhere?

Good thing I have a triple.

Dinner better be good!


----------



## northwest (Sep 16, 2005)

Those Bob's are rated to what, 120, 150 lbs? Miss M took it easy on you.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

MB1 said:


> ...Dinner better be good!


Well, O.K.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

Nice packing job. I might need to get one of those big yellow bags for my BOB, still have the original black waternotproof one.

Question: what is that bent horizontal bar between the bag and the BOB frame in the 1st, 2nd, and 4th pics that has disappeared in the last pic.

I always enjoy your posts, never know where you'll take us.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

treebound said:


> ....Question: what is that bent horizontal bar between the bag and the BOB frame in the 1st, 2nd, and 4th pics that has disappeared in the last pic......


That is the carry handle of the bag-fabric covered with some kind of plastic (if BOB was more hip they would make it out of hemp, if they were hi-tech they would cover it with carbon fiber but since they ain't either it is just some kind of plastic.)


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

What part of dinner was the GoLean bars and RediWhip?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

thebadger said:


> What part of dinner was the GoLean bars and RediWhip?


That was a box of GoLean cereal for Miss M (I think the contents taste about the same as the package ). 

What? You don't top red wine with RediWhip?  



Actually the RediWhip was for the strawberries that we ate after the salad. :thumbsup:


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

I was going to say that was too much to have to haul, but that dinner totally looks worth it. Can't go wrong with a shiraz-cab. The best of both worlds.

And I don't want to know what the rediwhip was for...


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

A gorgeous stainless steel lugged Waterford used for a grocery getter really changes my ideas about bicycles as practical vehicles. I see people go t stores in their $50,000 cars and think nothing of it, yet my initial thought was "on a Waterford?" but it all makes sense when I think about it.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

*Plastic bags?*

Why do you hate the earth?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

undies said:


> Why do you hate the earth?


 

From the Sierra Club http://www.sierraclub.org/bags/

*Paper or Plastic?*

_"The energy and other environmental impacts embodied in a plastic grocery bag is somewhat less than in a paper grocery bag. But paper is easier to recycle, being accepted in most recycling programs. The recycling rate for plastic bags is very low.

So, which is better for the environment? Neither! The fact is that the difference between paper and plastic RECYCLING is small compared with the REUSING bags." _

MB1
all about love

BTW not a bad topic actually


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

undies said:


> Why do you hate the earth?


I get about 6 uses out of a plastic bag before it splits open or becomes garbage, I get one use out of a paper bag and it usually rips open before I get home, so for me 1 plastic bag equals 6 paper bags. Which is the better choice?????


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

*Paper!!*

Biznatches. :thumbsup:


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

treebound said:


> I get about 6 uses out of a plastic bag before it splits open or becomes garbage...


Plastic bags can be recycled! At least the gorcery store I go to has a recycling bin for used plastic bags.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Lol*



undies said:


> Biznatches. :thumbsup:


Now if the stores would just let us take our bikes, trailers and panniers through the aisles they could emiminate shopping carts and bags alltogether! :thumbsup:


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Just be glad you don't have a dog or you might have had another 40lbs of food on the bottom.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

northwest said:


> Those Bob's are rated to what, 120, 150 lbs? Miss M took it easy on you.


70 pounds is what I remember. Water weighs about 8 pounds per gallon....


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Now if the stores would just let us take our bikes, trailers and panniers through the aisles they could emiminate shopping carts and bags alltogether! :thumbsup:


I've wondered about that for a while. I was kicked out of a Long's drugstore when I walked in with my bike looking for a battery for my computer. I was on my roadie and didn't have a lock.

My argument, which was in vain: the bike takes up LESS space than a grocery cart! I likened it to a general bias against bicycles(ists).


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

treebound said:


> I get about 6 uses out of a plastic bag before it splits open or becomes garbage, I get one use out of a paper bag and it usually rips open before I get home, so for me 1 plastic bag equals 6 paper bags. Which is the better choice?????


We have two dogs so the plastic grocery bags all get re-used - once. I pray they haven't split or ripped before they get re-used.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> We have two dogs so the plastic grocery bags all get re-used - once. I pray they haven't split or ripped before they get re-used.


Yep, same situation here.

Nothing worse than forgetting to check for a hole in the bottom of the bag beforehand and then finding one when you're picking up the poop. That always necessitates a quick trip to the washroom.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

MB1 said:


> From the Sierra Club http://www.sierraclub.org/bags/
> 
> *Paper or Plastic?*
> 
> ...


Interesting. Also there is probably 50+ times the plastic in the water bottle packaging alone than the super thin grocery bags.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Actually a lot of stores around here sell fabric shopping bags which can be used over and over again. I suppose most stores would let me bring in my grocery panniers too, although I haven't tried it. 

Oh... also, a couple of local grocery stores give you a $.05 or $.10 per bag discount if you bring in and reuse paper bags. 

Mainly I'm pimping paper because I have loggers in the family


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

undies said:


> Mainly I'm pimping paper because I have loggers in the family


Do you eat Spotted Owls for breakfast or for lunch?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey, I could see you dragging Bob through the isles! Great pics but maybe she's trying to tell you you need to beef up your legs with making bob similar to tractor pulls!


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

MikeBiker said:


> Do you eat Spotted Owls for breakfast or for lunch?


Breakfast of course. Their eggs make great omelettes.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

MikeBiker said:


> Do you eat Spotted Owls for breakfast or for lunch?


Spotted Owl Nest soup is reported to be.......

Well, you know. :blush2:


----------

